# Darell is the most super-awesome guy ever!



## tylerdurden (Feb 13, 2005)

FYI: Darell rules, and he doesn't have cooties.

Also, this message was totally unsolicited and not delivered under duress. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh man, now he'll be even more obnoxious... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## Saaby (Feb 13, 2005)

I think Darell is editing other peoples' posts again.

Wait a minute...are you sure tylerdurden and Darell are not the same person?


----------



## McGizmo (Feb 13, 2005)

Tylerdurden,

You have obviously not met Darell in person so you are allowed a certain latitude. I also think you can be "bought" cheap! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif

OK,I am really playing devil's advocate here but like Bart, I fear the repercussions of your claims! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif If your statment could be shared without a certain bovine getting wind of it, I would not challenge it in the least. As it is, I look forward to rubbing your nose in this! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

At least you wisely chose not to place this thread in cheers and jeers since the ramifications of the seed you have planted will take root well beyond that forum.


----------



## Sigman (Feb 13, 2005)

Welllll...I guess with 2 Admins & 1 Mod having already posted here, perhaps I shouldn't suggest it should have gone in the CnJ Forum? :thinking:

...and yes Darell's a "swell" guy! (He told me so!  )


----------



## Roy (Feb 13, 2005)

No comment!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## DieselDave (Feb 13, 2005)

Tyler you must be speaking of another Darell because I can attest to the fact CPF Darell has cooties and in fact his cooties have cooties.

If Darell is holding you hostage and you are trying to get out a distress message I hear you loud and clear. If you mention "EV's rule" in your next post I will scramble a rescue team.


----------



## ikendu (Feb 13, 2005)

So...if Darell rules, does that make him the EV Dictator?

Or perhaps the King of Motive Electrons?

Kinda like the "Sultan of Swat"?


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 13, 2005)

Someone gimme 10 bucks and I'll join the happy choir /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
bernie


----------



## Greta (Feb 13, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
I also think you can be "bought" cheap! 

[/ QUOTE ]

No truer words ever spoken... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif ... don't worry though... I'll keep it under my cap just _how_ cheap... otherwise you'll just be nothing but a cheap CPF tramp... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 13, 2005)

Yes, it's true. He is the most super-awesome guy ever.

Also, it's been well documented over the years that Darell is one of the smartest people in the world.

Plus, he looks like a movie star.

Mr. Durden, don't mind this swarm of admins and mods. Sure, they are a talented group but, look at it from their point of view...It's like competing with Nikola Tesla and James Dean at the same time.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm worried. Darell hasn't posted here yet..............it's quiet...........to quiet.................. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif


----------



## cobb (Feb 13, 2005)

I have to agree that he is a pretty good guy. He seems very knowledgeful about electric cars and has driven a few and owns a few. Even in arguements he holds his ground.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Feb 13, 2005)

I agree with that last comment. He seems to be very smart, and he dosen't budge from his opinions. He definitly holds his ground.


----------



## theepdinker (Feb 13, 2005)

Maybe since he's owned a couple of electric vechiles he better understands a proper ground path.

Theepdinker


----------



## Saaby (Feb 13, 2005)

His car is grounded but his head sure won't be after reading this thread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Brock (Feb 13, 2005)

I thought his head was under Tylers dress /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Greta (Feb 13, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Brock said:*
I thought his head was under Tylers dress /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
*OUCH!*... that's gonna leave a mark! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif





/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## McGizmo (Feb 13, 2005)

Brock,
I believe Tyler's head was under duress. My guess is that She-cow-man is sharpening her-its-his wit and when she-it-he * strikes, there will be a few marks on a few of us! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif 

*note: given the varying ages of membership here, I chose to order the genders in such a manner that no blatant double entendre were to arise. Otherwise I would have referenced the more familiar she-man-cow.


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 13, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*MaxaBaker said:*
He definitly holds his ground. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Absolutely. Might I add that many know him to be outstanding in his field?






Angus Lightfoot - Bovine Man


----------



## tvodrd (Feb 14, 2005)

If he could just learn to keep his hands to himself! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Daryll is "one of us!" (A chance to torture him a little cannot be passed-up /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ) (He _does_ make it so easy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif )

Larry


----------



## MaxaBaker (Feb 14, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Icebreak said:*
Absolutely. Might I add that many know him to be outstanding in his field?






Angus Lightfoot - Bovine Man 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh, I think you've got something to worry about now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


But, that's is hilarious /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 14, 2005)

Darell told me to post that he also seems to know something about lights...

Tom


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 14, 2005)

Baker -

Not my pic. An oldie but goodie, though.


----------



## Darell (Feb 14, 2005)

Whew! Would have been by earlier, but I had to first knock down the wall next to the door into the office. My freaking head wouldn't fit. 

I have to go be my fantastic self at a pre-school Valentine party, so you'll have to suffer along without my extra-super-greatness for just a wee bit longer. And for that I truly am sorry....


----------



## MaxaBaker (Feb 14, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif Nooooo!!!!!!! What will we do without you Darell!!?!?!?!?! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Darell (Feb 14, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*MaxaBaker said:*
...and he dosen't budge from his opinions. He definitly holds his ground. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Opinions I've been budged from. Facts are the ones that I try to hold onto firmly!

And I'm glad that it has already been pointed out that it is better to hold your ground than say, your hot... or BOTH (!)


----------



## Darell (Feb 14, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
Also, this message was totally unsolicited and not delivered under duress.

[/ QUOTE ]
My hat's off to you, Typerdurden.

[ QUOTE ]
Oh man, now he'll be even more obnoxious...

[/ QUOTE ]
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif Yeah... like *that's* possible!

[ QUOTE ]
perhaps I shouldn't suggest it should have gone in the CnJ Forum?

[/ QUOTE ]
Oh no... this is MUCH bigger and far too important to be confined in the CnJ forum. Somebody might have the gall to post something negative about me over there! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Icebreak - I love you.

Brock - OK, I think that's your best one yet!

Kel - Bite me. Hard, please.

And Don... aren't you on vacation yet?

Whew! I am preschool-valentined out!


----------



## Greta (Feb 14, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Darell said:*


Kel - Bite me. Hard, please.



[/ QUOTE ]

.. and he has such a way with the women...


----------



## Darell (Feb 14, 2005)

Is it the anatomically correctness of some of the images floating around, or is it just my smooth way with words? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif Tough call.


----------



## Greta (Feb 14, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Darell said:*
Is it the anatomically correctness of some of the images floating around, or is it just my smooth way with words? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif Tough call. 

[/ QUOTE ]

... or is it that you've been working out lately and you're turning into quite the stud muffin? I dunno... or maybe it's your sexy hat....


----------



## Darell (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey! I still HAVE that hat! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 15, 2005)

am i the only one who notices if darrel abd saha was single they would be a great couple. im dr raggieruth


----------



## Darell (Feb 15, 2005)

Ha. I'm a bit too much man for Sasha, I'm afraid.


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 15, 2005)

sasha could beat ya but lol.she still scares me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Saaby (Feb 15, 2005)

Nah, they get together too well. That is to say, it could never work out in the long run. They're really both better off with their respective spouses.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Darell said:*
Ha. I'm a bit too much man ...

[/ QUOTE ]

Err, let's not even *think* about going there... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eeew.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## Darell (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey, I realize how tough it is on those of you who don't measure up. Great as I am, I still have feelings for the little people.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Feb 15, 2005)

My comment to that >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## MaxaBaker (Feb 15, 2005)

Darell, you're in a class of your own..............and not that way!!!!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## Topper (Feb 15, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Darell said:*
Hey, I realize how tough it is on those of you who don't measure up. Great as I am, I still have feelings for the little people. 

[/ QUOTE ] Here we see the True greatness,
Darell's willingness to take time out from His busy Tree-Hugging schedule to adress the little people. I as a little
person say THANKS Darell. We can but hope that just being in the same thread that Darell posts in some of the Greatness will rub off on us. (Don't touch me Darell just a figure of speech) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gifWe can all learn alot from Darell; Guide us Oh Wise One.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 3, 2005)

Where was I when this thread was young? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/duh2.gif

Of all the CPFer's I have met Darell is the most super nice down to earth humanistic smart level headed grounded in reality knowledgeable generous with his time and expertise CPFer I have ever met!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

However he is the "only" CPFer I have met. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## Topper (Aug 3, 2005)

Perhaps it was my dry humour that killed this thread. I am sorry if that was the case. As I have never met any CPFer I did at that time read alot of Darell's posts and indeed still do. I was and still am impressed with his knowledge. I laughed out loud when Darell posted the "don't measure up bit" it was a joke Darell was being funny (not that tree hug funny) just Ha Ha funny, I got it I laughed I do not do that often so I responded in my Dry Humour wanting to be a part of it and Boom total silence you could here a pin drop.
Yep it bothered me but too late to change it, Darell dont' like PMs so there you have it.
Topper


----------



## Wits' End (Aug 4, 2005)

I think everyone was aware that we'd all be better off if this thread just crawled under the couch and died /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Of course the smell would have been unpleasant /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif
I used to read and enjoy alot of Darell's posts also. Lately I seem to miss most of them.


----------



## Sigman (Aug 4, 2005)

Oooooooh for 6 months (count them 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6...) this thread was forgotten! Now Beamhead decides to "wake the dragon"! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## 3rd_shift (Aug 4, 2005)

Yup, his pm function is still off. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif
Oh well. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 4, 2005)

Sigman,
Forgive me.
What have I DOOOOOOOOOOOOOONE! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/Christo_pull_hair.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mpr.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

I am under duress here...blink...blink-blink-blink...blink /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif


----------



## UncleFester (Aug 4, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Darell said:*
Hey, I realize how tough it is on those of you who don't measure up. Great as I am, I still have feelings for the little people. 

[/ QUOTE ]

*HEY*. Who ya callin' little /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif. Besides..... Size doesn't matter anyway./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## Saaby (Aug 4, 2005)

You can email him! That's better than PM.

Anyway, I think I ought to just lock this thread up. It can't be a very good use of our time...


----------



## Wits' End (Aug 4, 2005)

Are you still trying to convince us you are not the same person? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## nightshade (Aug 4, 2005)

I would post bail for Darell. Yea, he's o.k. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## McGizmo (Aug 4, 2005)

For some reason, the subject of this thread conjurs up an image of a blind person leading a "for sale" cow up a freeway on ramp. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 5, 2005)

It has been another 90 days and it still rings true...







Sorry Sigman.





BTW I think this thread has the highest view to reply ratio in CPF history.:green: (or is it skewed by the Software upgrade)


----------



## Sigman (Nov 6, 2005)

...I'm speechless! Very untypical of me, if I may say so myself!

"Go Darell go, go Darell, go Darell, go somewhere Darell, .....go Darell, go Darell...


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 6, 2005)

Hey beamhead ... you're a gravedigger ! 

And you made sigman speechless ... are rare event to witness for sure ... :nana:

bernie

P.S.: what's this thread all about?


----------



## Topper (Nov 6, 2005)

This should be a sticky so new folks know how cool he really is and old folks do not forget.
Topper


----------



## Neg2LED (Nov 6, 2005)

Bulldust, cheese grating and pie nuts.



--neg

P.S.: Word of the Day: Spooge


----------



## nemul (Nov 6, 2005)

MaxaBaker said:


> Darell, you're in a class of your own..............



did he happen to ride a short buss to that class? hehehe j/k


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 6, 2005)

I have Darell envy!

A Solar fed EV of even ancient tech like the Barn Door Rav would make a GREAT addition to our family!

BTW: (off topic slightly - or a LOT..) I see plenty of Prius on the roads. But I saw my second ever Insite the other day. Either of those wouldn't be TOO bad...

Long live the King of EVs!!!


----------



## Topper (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't get it, Darell puts up with us thats a + Darell hugs trees (so we dont have to) thats a + He cross dresses so we do not have to major + He even has the ability to shape shift (there are photo's of him shifting into a cow) So how many of you can do all that???? I thought so, HA none of you can do all that. Jealous minds will attempt to hold him back or poke at him I am sure he will overcome all the pitiful attempts at pulling him down. Rock on Darell.
Topper


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 17, 2006)

I know this is a premature bump I.E. before my usual 90 day bump.

But it is still true.:huh: 

The mancow hooked my up quick with my Aleph needs, a really cool TWOJ dome light, another neat light and I even got a ride in his Electro-Ranger.:rock: 

So as the title says.


----------



## Sigman (Jan 17, 2006)

, I didn't know he was still sending out "those checks"! 

I'd better check my mailbox!


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 17, 2006)

Sigman -

Lemme know if it's not there. I got two already this month. Maybe one is yours?

Darell is one of the smartest people in the world. Sometimes he forgets the checks or gets them mixed up. That's just because he's really busy. Still, Darell is one of the smartest people in the world.


----------



## Topper (Jan 17, 2006)

My checks he sent bounced (no record of ManCow having a real checking account) Hey or maybe Hay is best you are still cool to me.
Topper


----------



## DieselDave (Jan 17, 2006)

This thread does more for appetite control than Dexatrim. Now if I can just find the Pepto to calm my upset stomach before I vomit.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 28, 2006)

Had to bump this to thank him for his faithful Aleph building service which is coming to a close. :candle: :goodjob:


----------



## Marlite (Apr 28, 2006)

I will attest to the fact that Darell is super-awesome following assistance given me, in a kind, swift and helpful manner in response to a fouled post I created saving me embarrassment. His quick fix corrected my error and he emailed me an explanation and I designated him Tribal Chief, all other posters can be Tribe Members too, with their continuing accolades. 

Darrell's humour was most obvious during the the episode where the CPF'r had lunch with his Mother's loan of $10.00 and the correct change was in dispute (complicated by pet need purchase) with many different answers. It was hilarious and Darrell's solution ended it with finality and I left that thread happy with the Chief''s _last words! _Even us new guys reognize greatness! 

Hail to the Chief, Marlite


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 28, 2006)

Die Beamster, Die! 

Larry


----------



## Sigman (Apr 29, 2006)

Oh man, this thread is like a bad meal that won't go away!!


----------



## atm (Apr 29, 2006)

Darell who?

Andrew


----------



## cobb (Apr 29, 2006)

Lets not forget his green suv he recharges with solar panels.


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 14, 2006)

Just thought we all needed a reminder.


----------



## greenLED (Jun 14, 2006)

Beamhead said:


> Just thought we all needed a reminder.


NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooo....

 Now I'll have nightmares again. :mecry:


(Darell *is* a cool dude, but don't tell him I said so.)


----------



## Sigman (Jun 14, 2006)

Well it _is_ his birthday - so we'll let him have this gentle bump!


----------



## greenLED (Jun 14, 2006)

Sigman said:


> Well it _is_ his birthday


Really? He's finally turning 18?


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 14, 2006)

Don't feed the animals! :tsk: (Happy freekin' B-day, mancow! May you too live long enough to start dreading them! :nana: )

Larry


----------



## rscanady (Jun 14, 2006)

Guess it is true, some things are forever.

Ryan


----------



## DieselDave (Jun 14, 2006)

This thread again? Someone hide the razors before I cut my wrist.


----------



## Darell (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes, it is my birthday. Yes, I'm even more desirable now in my advanced age than back in my virile (or is that viral?) days. I love almost all of you. The warm-fuzzies just come streaming in no matter how long I try to ignore them. 

Dave can bite me while Don plays second fiddle.

I should start a poll: "Should Darell post after his birthday libations?"


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 14, 2006)

HAPPY B-DAY!!! Forty some(?) :whoopin: coming. :buddies: 


I vote YES.

Beware my intuition, funny that I bumped this today..............


----------



## Darell (Jun 14, 2006)

Beamhead said:


> Beware my intuition, funny that I bumped this today..............


Yeah... that was a wee bit frightening. Aren't women supposed to have the intuitions?


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 15, 2006)

Darell said:


> Aren't women supposed to have the intuitions?


 :huh2:  :lolsign: 

For that a pictoral............


----------



## Darell (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Beamhead (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey that image looks altered.............:tinfoil:


----------



## Navck (Jun 15, 2006)

DieselDave said:


> This thread again? Someone hide the razors before I cut my wrist.



*Notices a book called the "Necronomicon" spewing stuff into topic in the background*
That explains the sudden revival.


----------



## Darell (Jun 15, 2006)

Beamhead said:


> Hey that image looks altered.............:tinfoil:


That is all Darell all the time. Kaua'i 2005. Penalty for landing wrong on razor-sharp lava rock: priceless.


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 15, 2006)

Gimme a Deeeeeeeeeee.............


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 15, 2006)

Some truths need to be carved in stone ... this thread represents one of them.

Do you sell autographed cards, oh great Darell?


----------



## greenLED (Jun 15, 2006)

Beamhead said:


> Gimme a Deeeeeeeeeee.............


Gimme an Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.............


----------



## Darell (Jul 12, 2006)

Good lord. A whole month and all we got was "Da." My daughter did better than that at eight months. 

But here's the good news: I'll give you plenty more time on this, as I head back to my favorite island to take more goofy pictures. See ya when I'm tan. :wave:


----------



## Billson (Jul 12, 2006)

Darell said:


>



That landing must have hurt. Where did you jump from? A plane?


----------



## greenLED (Jul 12, 2006)

OK, OK!!
Gimme an Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.............

No, wait... 

Gimme an Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.............


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 12, 2006)

Who? Where? Why?











While the cow is away the farmer will...........


----------



## greenLED (Jul 12, 2006)

Beamhead said:


> While the cow is away the farmer will...........


...milk the chickens?


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey Darell and Beamster, can you guys PM me with an addy. I have flashlights for you.

Larry


----------



## LowWorm (Jul 13, 2006)

Beamhead said:


> :huh2:  :lolsign:
> 
> For that a pictoral............



I don't know Darrell, but these pics look a little "too" real if you ask me.... I refuse to believe he's not a shapeshifter. Or at least an in vitro experiment gone really really wrong.


----------



## greenLED (Jul 13, 2006)

LowWorm said:


> ...I refuse to believe he's not a shapeshifter. Or at least an in vitro experiment gone really really wrong.


You haven't seen anything yet. (Do not click on the link if you have a heart condition.)


----------



## LowWorm (Jul 13, 2006)

greenLED said:


> You haven't seen anything yet. (Do not click on the link if you have a heart condition.)



*shudder*

That's gonna haunt my sleep for a while. Thanks for the nightmares, green! :nana:

And a special thanks to Darrell for being so darn versatile in his creepiness.


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 13, 2006)

LowWorm said:


> I don't know Darrell


 
Does anyone really know Darrel? Just when you think you do  He shapeshifts..................:laughing:


----------



## Illum (Aug 3, 2006)

Whatever happened to _"give due respect to our superiors?"
_
We, as humans are not perfect but....shape-shifting cross-dressing mancow just seemed a bit....a little over the edge :thinking:

Im sure the "Great one" has a lot on his mind...


----------



## tvodrd (Aug 3, 2006)

I was going to report this thread to Admins/mods at an early stage for assaulting the decency of CPF. Just prior to clicking "submit," I remembered he's one of _them!_ :nana:

Larry


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 2, 2006)

greenLED said:


> Gimme an Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.............


 
Gimme an Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Illum (Oct 2, 2006)

reviving an old thread are we?

btw, wheres tylerdurden anyway....

edit: 
Gimme an Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 3, 2006)

This thread was never really dead, it was merely hibernating and re-surfaced every now and then with new aspects and facetts of the oh-so great Darell :bow:
This thread is eternity, the closed cycle. It is a testimony to what we can become if we try hard enough.


----------



## Illum (Oct 3, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> This thread was never really dead, it was merely hibernating and re-surfaced every now and then with new aspects and facetts of the oh-so great Darell :bow:



well, the spirit of Darell will forever dwell within us as long as he still runs the forum

now what should I name my son when I have one..."Lumen" or "Darell" :thinking:
...


----------



## Atomic6 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Please Vote for this man Nov. 6th*


----------



## Illum (Oct 5, 2006)

Atomic6 said:


> *Please Vote for this man Nov. 6th*



nice even waves eh?


----------



## Sigman (Oct 5, 2006)

More proof that hot air rises?  :nana:


----------



## Atomic6 (Oct 5, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> nice even waves eh?



Those are digital Waves  Sawtooth rather than pure sinewave-that's all. Darell understands these things. We can Hope.


----------



## McGizmo (Oct 5, 2006)

This thread should be a sticky! Then again, it is fun when it pops to the surface like a bubble of unknown origin; especially at the hands of an infrequent visitor. 


Darell reads this thread anew and then he is stuck in his room until the swelling between his ears subsides. It's kind of a mean trick to pull on him! :nana:


----------



## Sigman (Oct 6, 2006)

McGizmo said:


> ...Then again, it is fun when it pops to the surface like a bubble of unknown origin...


...like a zombie back from the dead!


----------



## Darell (Oct 13, 2006)

I try to stay away. I really do. And then suddenly this thing cracks me over the head. The love I feel from you guys is... well, not even really there. But that's a different story that should be saved for a time when I'm actually sober.

Hey Larry, you really need my address? Anything for a guy like you! Of course that was what? A year ago that you asked?


----------



## TedTheLed (Oct 15, 2006)

hey Darell did you try calling overseas for free yet?


----------



## Darell (Oct 15, 2006)

Calling overseas has very little attraction to a guy who can walk on water. :shrug:


----------



## TedTheLed (Oct 17, 2006)

Walk on water? You mean, like Him? --


----------



## Illum (Dec 19, 2006)

random 

Here I am chuckling after reading this thread again...i figured it could use a little refreshing


----------



## Darell (Dec 19, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> random
> 
> Here I am chuckling after reading this thread again...i figured it could use a little refreshing


There's nothing funny here! All factual.

Oh, and I think you should name your kid "Photon." Now THAT would be cool.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 19, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> Gimme an Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Gimme an LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!

Merry Christmas, Darell.
:santa:


----------



## Unforgiven (Dec 19, 2006)

Darell said:


> There's nothing funny here! All factual............




Tis true.... Darell is the most fictional guy I know. _(even though he does make a few typos)


_


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi Mr.D......Happy Holidays.


----------



## Darell (Dec 19, 2006)

Have been thinking of you, Mojo! How ya been? Talk to me!


----------



## Neg2LED (Dec 20, 2006)

you evil evil man!

--neg

(at least this post meant more than my previous one...)


----------



## Topper (Dec 20, 2006)

Spring, Summer, Winter, Fall; Darell remains coolest of all.
As well it should be.
Topper


----------



## tvodrd (Dec 20, 2006)

Dealing with Holiday Depression, I had to clk in here and find this AGAIN! (  )

Larry


----------



## Illum (Dec 20, 2006)

Darell said:


> There's nothing funny here! All factual.



 :huh2: 


:candle:HAPPY HOLIDAYS!:naughty:


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 20, 2006)

Darell said:


> Have been thinking of you, Mojo! How ya been? Talk to me!


 

That there eeeeeelectronic mail is all buggered up due to the Holiday rush, I do-do PM's.









We are doing fine, Happy Holidays to you, yours and all out there.


----------



## Illum (Dec 20, 2006)

greenLED said:


> Gimme an LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!
> 
> Merry Christmas, Darell.
> :santa:




gimme another *LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!1*


----------



## greenLED (Dec 20, 2006)

Beamhead said:


> I do-do PM's.


So you reply to Darell's PM's but not mine? Fine, be that way! :mecry:


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 20, 2006)

greenLED said:


> So you reply to Darell's PM's but not mine? Fine, be that way! :mecry:


 
PM replied........my bad.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 20, 2006)

Beamhead said:


> PM replied........my bad.


Too late, my heart is broken.































:lolsign:
Just worried about you.


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 20, 2006)

Get a room, guys. You need it.

Happy holidays!


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 20, 2006)

ya have pms? i wouldnt admit that again


----------



## Illum (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas Darell...:huh:


pfft, I dont understand why I keep returning to this thread


----------



## Darell (Dec 26, 2006)

Surprise! I'm still up. Latest I've been up on Christmas proper. What is it? 3am here? Ug. I have all the new stuff assembled. Time for bed (we're having a bit of a late Christmas morning... Tuesday. Assuming I ever wake up again.)

Night everybody! Barely enough love to go around.


----------



## Darell (Jan 15, 2007)

Damn. About time somebody told me how great I was. I was getting a bit worried there that I was being thought of as one of the "little people."

For the first time in a while I didn't actually go to SHOT. I sat right here in the comfort of my office, and enjoyed it through the posts of others. Looks like PK was extra generous with the hand-outs this year! I definitely missed seeing the folks that I only see at SHOT.  But I also enjoyed the time I had with my family, and the money I saved by staying home. To celebrate, I had a shot out of my 2006 SF SHOT shot glass. It's all good.


----------



## Illum (Jan 15, 2007)

so Darell...our most super-awesome guy ever!
had fun @ shot?



I dont know why I asked....not that i want to revive the thread again
but hey...


----------



## tvodrd (Jan 16, 2007)

I thought my computer was smelling a little funny today. Then I saw the bump, which splains it! ;D

Larry


----------



## Darell (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Larry. I'm happy to see that you survived SHOT!


----------



## Sigman (Jan 16, 2007)

Whaaaaat? Darell's bumping his own thread now?


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 16, 2007)

Sigman said:


> Whaaaaat? Darell's bumping his own thread now?


 
This shocks you why?


----------



## Sigman (Jan 16, 2007)

No not really, I guess I should have said..."What, again?"!!


----------



## Darell (Jan 16, 2007)

There can never be too many people who see the title of this thread. It should probably be noted that my humility knows no bounds.


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 16, 2007)

A few of the new guys asked me about Darell...who he was et cetera.

Apparently now when someone registers they are sent a notice letting them know about the legendary cerebral power of Darell.

They are left on their own to find out about the magnanimosity, side-splitting humor, athletic prowess and movie star good looks.


----------



## Illum (Jan 16, 2007)

Sigman said:


> Whaaaaat? Darell's bumping his own thread now?



this was his thread to begin with?  :faints:


----------



## Sigman (Jan 17, 2007)

Icebreak -  

Illum - No, but it has been discussed whether or not he paid tyler to start it! It was started about 2 years ago though and we just keep hoping it will fall off the face of the earth - but "HE" won't let it!!   :hairpull:


----------



## Illum (Jan 17, 2007)

Sigman said:


> Icebreak -
> 
> Illum - No, but it has been discussed whether or not he paid tyler to start it! It was started about 2 years ago though and we just keep hoping it will fall off the face of the earth - but "HE" won't let it!!   :hairpull:



and yet i return to this thread....reviving it twice...
under the control of darell, there is no escape...is there?:candle:


----------



## rscanady (Jan 17, 2007)

This thread always brings a smile to my face :smile:


----------



## Illum (Jan 18, 2007)

rscanady said:


> This thread always brings a smile to my face :smile:



yep...having never worked with Darell, talk directly to, made transactions with, or even heard of him...after reading this thread I am inspired in awe of his superiority and authority in the CPF courtyard....either that or im just misunderstanding the compliments comrades have given to our leader


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 18, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> either that or im just misunderstanding the compliments comrades have given to _*out*_ leader


 
I know he is one handsome devil but he doesn't swing that way.......:naughty: 

BTW Mr. D my TWOJ domelight is still kickin a$$, thanks.:rock:


----------



## greenLED (Jan 18, 2007)

I can only secretely dream and hope he'll accept my boy marrying his cute girl some day.

:nana:

Domelights? Hmmm... mine keeps burning, any ideas?


----------



## Darell (Jan 18, 2007)

greenLED said:


> I can only secretely dream and hope he'll accept my boy marrying his cute girl some day.


I'm just holding out for the right dowery (sp?) What was that? you asked for a picture? OK.









> Domelights? Hmmm... mine keeps burning, any ideas?


Lots of ideas. Whatcha got that needs lighting? I've made LED domes for quite a few cars now. Even giant Ford SUVs.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 18, 2007)

What a beautiful girl! And a cute animal!

And what the heck is that thing behind the shades???? LOL!


----------



## Illum (Jan 18, 2007)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> And what the heck is that thing behind the shades????



I hope no one will say "say, iz that the man-cow?"

Darell has a pet Opossum?


----------



## greenLED (Jan 18, 2007)

Deal, we're in-laws now. Ma'boy's the handsome one the far left:


----------



## raggie33 (Jan 18, 2007)

he always smells like jelly beans and plaster a paris with a hint a mustard.im going to stalk darrell


----------



## bfg9000 (Jan 18, 2007)

Careful about mixed marriages:


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 18, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I hope no one will say "say, iz that the man-cow?"


 






Punk, in my younger days I may have consumed a few of your ancestors. :green:


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 14, 2007)

Birthday bump..............Happy bovine-B-Day :kiss:


----------



## Darell (Jun 14, 2007)

I can assure you that it is a happy one! And getting happier the later it gets.  So nice to be 39.... again. Not sure how many more times I can pull it off.

Thanks, Beam! :hug:


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 14, 2007)

Darell said:


> So nice to be 39.... again. Not sure how many more times I can pull it off.


 
You keep pedaling 500+ miles/month and I say at least 10 more years. I had a hard time pulling it off once.... :green:

Still waiting on that pic of you in your sexy spandex bike shorts.........................:naughty:


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 14, 2007)

Let's hope it is a long wait! :nana:


----------



## Darell (Jun 14, 2007)

Beamhead said:


> You keep pedaling 500+ miles/month and I say at least 10 more years. I had a hard time pulling it off once.... :green:
> 
> Still waiting on that pic of you in your sexy spandex bike shorts.........................:naughty:



Hey now... You KNOW they exist. Don't make me go and scare everybody. My wife just noticed that we now have to actually search in the closet to find my non-biking clothes. Spandex is the default these days. You've been warned.


----------



## Darell (Jun 15, 2007)

McGizmo said:


> Let's hope it is a long wait! :nana:


This from a guy who has already been through the blessed experience. _And _from a guy who leaves even less to the imagination than *I* do!


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 15, 2007)

Darell said:


> This from a guy who has already been through the blessed experience. _And _from a guy who leaves even less to the imagination than *I* do!




There are some horrors slumbering in the catacombs of these halls that need not be awakened for any reason :nana:

Yet every year there is a day ... a special day ... which re-animates old fears.

Your birthday.


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 4, 2009)

Its been 2 years since we were reminded of this fact.


----------



## Darell (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh my gosh. I got all excited! Thought it was my birthday!


----------



## Illum (Mar 4, 2009)

Beamhead said:


> Its been 2 years since we were reminded of this fact.



Of all the threads you could've bumped you had to go bump _this _thread:shakehead
Instead of crying over spilled milk I'm just gonna fetch a straw and see how this turns out...
thread resuscribed


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 4, 2009)

Illum_the_nation said:


> Of all the threads you could've bumped you had to go bump _this _thread:shakehead
> Instead of crying over spilled milk I'm just gonna fetch a straw and see how this turns out...
> thread resuscribed


 
It was because of this thread...
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2278355&postcount=133


----------



## greenLED (Mar 4, 2009)

DD-man, PM me your addy (or e-mail if that works better).

Bean, you too.


----------



## Darell (Mar 4, 2009)

Personal information has been dispatched. Beamhead already knows where to find me though. :duck:


----------



## csshih (Mar 4, 2009)

I am now completely confuzzl'ed.


----------



## Darell (Mar 4, 2009)

csshih said:


> I am now completely confuzzl'ed.



Because of the disparity between the thread title and reality... or something entirely different?


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 4, 2009)

tvodrd said:


> Hey Darell and Beamster, can you guys PM me with an addy. I have flashlights for you.
> 
> Larry


 


greenLED said:


> DD-man, PM me your addy (or e-mail if that works better).
> 
> Bean, you too.


 
The last time such a request was made of Darell and I :thinking: we got flashlights that zapped us.............so I don't think so Dr. Punk. :nana: :laughing:


----------



## Darell (Mar 5, 2009)

Dang. I don't think I ever sent my address to Larry. I wonder what my flashlight has been doing all these years?


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 5, 2009)

Darell said:


> Dang. I don't think I ever sent my address to Larry. I wonder what my flashlight has been doing all these years?


 You never got your zapper?! I'll trade you for that one you showed me........


----------



## Darell (Mar 5, 2009)

"Zapper" rings no bells, though it sounds electrifying!

Now I'm trying to think of what "one I showed you." Seems I've shown you penty (uh... this is starting to sound wrong.)


----------



## BVH (Mar 5, 2009)

This thread resurrection should be an annual event!


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 5, 2009)

Darell said:


> Now I'm trying to think of what "one I showed you."


It was small, used a CR2, hand ground optics, Stainless Steel split ring insert...................ring any be*LL*s yet?:devil:


----------



## Darell (Mar 5, 2009)

BVH said:


> This thread resurrection should be an annual event!


At least! But don't let that limit the good lovin'! That is accepted year 'round, 24/7/365.



Beamhead said:


> It was small, used a CR2, hand ground optics, Stainless Steel split ring insert...................ring any be*LL*s yet?:devil:


Ah. Heck, I got me one of those way before his post in this thread. :thinking: I want to send it back wrapped in few 20's to get an upgraded emitter now.  Love that thing!


----------



## Illum (Mar 15, 2009)

BVH said:


> This thread resurrection should be an annual event!



For what? to state the obvious twice repeated for personal gratification on a server with limited bandwidth?

if it suits Beam then fine, but being the clueless one standing in front of the ballot I really don't see the importance of this thread as a contribution to anything else other than what the topic reads, which is obvious. 

Reading through the entire thread is kinda like the feeling when you wake up feeling like someone hit you across the head with a cast iron typewriter and then demanding you to bear the cost of replacing it:duh2:


----------



## Darell (Mar 15, 2009)

Whew! Thanks Illum. Here I was all worried that this thread would slip into obscurity for another year or so.


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 15, 2009)

Where is payment for my cast iron typewriter Illum?!:tired:


----------



## Illum (Mar 15, 2009)

You'll receive it Beam, by Darell's head I give thee this promise:shrug:


----------



## Sigman (Mar 16, 2009)

Ahhhh, I see the latest batch of checks were mailed?!


----------



## Darell (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't think I'm gettting proper credit for how much harder it has been in this economic climate!


----------



## Illum (Mar 16, 2009)

Darell, Beam does a difficult job maintaining the golden impression of you in our minds...including the oblivious ones like moi who had to go and create a *so who and what exactly is this so called "Darell" ?* thread just to justify that I'm not crazy and imaging this here Darell.:shakehead

You'll get the credit you deserve, and then some...if this thread go on any further


----------



## Darell (Mar 16, 2009)

Illum said:


> You'll get the credit you deserve, and then some...if this thread go on any further



Oh-oh. If I didn't know any better, that would almost sound like a threat! :duck:


----------



## Illum (Mar 16, 2009)

Rest with ease Darell, who dares to threaten you around these quarters


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 16, 2009)

Not I said the blind man to his deaf and dumb companion(s)


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 16, 2009)

Illum said:


> Darell, Beam does a difficult job maintaining the golden impression of you in our minds...


 
It is very easy, the title says it all, I get my check....cash it....and post.


----------



## Darell (Mar 16, 2009)

I should probably have Kel make a special little icon for all my loving supporters here...


----------



## Illum (Mar 16, 2009)

Supporters?

Beam, GreenLED....


----------



## BVH (Mar 16, 2009)

Illum said:


> Supporters?
> 
> Beam, GreenLED....



Atheltic


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 16, 2009)

Darell said:


> I should probably have Kel make a special little icon for all my loving supporters here...


 


BVH said:


> Atheltic


 



​


----------



## Illum (Mar 16, 2009)

:sweat:



Seeing Beams suddenly very involved....I'm scared


----------



## Darell (Mar 17, 2009)

I was having trouble deciding if the response was "Pathetic" or "Athletic." Since Beam has obviously been working out, I think we'll go with Athletic.


----------



## Illum (Mar 17, 2009)

Darell said:


> I was having trouble deciding if the response was "Pathetic" or "Athletic." Since Beam has obviously been working out, I think we'll go with Athletic.



Beam...ha, Athletic.ahaha..um...ugh:green:
What about PK? is PK more super awesome than Darell or is he kinda half and half...


----------



## rodfran (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Darell! How are things coming along in the electric car world. I miss your input on that subject.


----------



## Darell (Mar 18, 2009)

Illum said:


> Beam...ha, Athletic.ahaha..um...ugh:green:
> What about PK? is PK more super awesome than Darell or is he kinda half and half...


PK is definitely half and half. And I prefer to not mention WHICH half. :thinking:



rodfran said:


> Hi Darell! How are things coming along in the electric car world. I miss your input on that subject.


Things are looking better than ever, Rod. We've moved those discussions over to CPFG. If you haven't been over yet, come on by and register!
http://www.cpfgreen.com/vb/


----------



## Icebreak (Mar 18, 2009)

Darell’s intelligence is preceded by his virile handsomeness which is amplified by his thoughtful countenance that is eclipsed by his boundless humility, all of which are crowned by his edgy yet kindly good nature. These components of this true Renaissance man are kept in balance by the daughter that is clearly in charge of the situation…with just a blink of her eyes.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Add me to the legions of Darell admirers!!!


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 18, 2009)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Add me to the legions of Darell admirers!!!


You are a "LoDA" too?! We want to change it to People aware none touch legions of Darell admirers or Pant Loda.
Do I hear a second.........


----------



## jeffb (Mar 18, 2009)

Is this the Darell with one "r" or Darrell or 2...

OR Darel with one of each or Darrel with two "r's" and one L or

perhaps the McGizmo Aleph modder that I used to know ?:nana::wave:


----------



## Illum (Mar 18, 2009)

Darell said:


> Darell though, thats dare with two Ls



Darel, Darell, Daryl, just be thankful he doesn't ban us for inconsistency


----------



## Sigman (Mar 19, 2009)

Icebreak said:


> Darell’s intelligence is preceded by his virile handsomeness which is amplified by his thoughtful countenance that is eclipsed by his boundless humility, all of which are crowned by his edgy yet kindly good nature. These of components of this true Renaissance man are kept in balance by the daughter that is clearly in charge of the situation…with just a blink of her eyes.


I dunno, I think he's just constipated!?! :toilet:


----------



## DUQ (Mar 19, 2009)

I still believe that Darell is just a robot :nana:


----------



## Darell (Mar 19, 2009)

Icebreak said:


> Darell’s intelligence is preceded by his virile handsomeness which is amplified by his thoughtful countenance that is eclipsed by his boundless humility, all of which are crowned by his edgy yet kindly good nature. These of components of this true Renaissance man are kept in balance by the daughter that is clearly in charge of the situation…with just a blink of her eyes.


I really like it when Icebreak drops by. 

My "little" daughter is just growing like a weed. And I'll use this message as an excuse to post a current picture.


----------



## Darell (Mar 19, 2009)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Add me to the legions of Darell admirers!!!


Be warned that your name will stand out. It is a short list!



jeffb said:


> Is this the Darell with one "r" or Darrell or 2...
> 
> OR Darel with one of each or Darrel with two "r's" and one L or
> 
> perhaps the McGizmo Aleph modder that I used to know ?:nana::wave:


Hey Jeff! Yeah, I prefer to think of it in the most dangerous terms. It is "Dare" with two L's.

I'm just going to ignore Sigman until he realizes that this thread is ONLY for sucking up. No toilet humor allowed!


----------



## greenLED (Mar 19, 2009)

Darell said:


> I really like it when Icebreak drops by.
> 
> My "little" daughter is just growing like a weed. And I'll use this message as an excuse to post a current picture.


Man, she's grown! You'll have to buy the meanest guard dog you can find to keep the boyz at bay. (The offer to arrange marriage with one of my sons still stands, BTW.)


----------



## Illum (Mar 19, 2009)

Darell + GreenLED = 

does this arranged marriage serve any political liability up here between the supporters here of the two, respectfully...dads?


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 19, 2009)

greenLED said:


> Man, she's grown! You'll have to buy the meanest guard dog you can find to keep the boyz at bay.


She has the members of Pant Loda providing an impenetrable testosterone force field around her, if that should fail I am prepared :whoopin:, and Darell is the last but not the least world of hurt.



Illum said:


> Darell + GreenLED =


----------



## Illum (Mar 19, 2009)

you just worry about your own daughter Beam...

Darells a big boy, can can take care of his problems should that becomes necessary

and what exactly is that?


----------



## greenLED (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't worry, Illum, I'll keep Beam's daughter safe. :nana:

So, Bean-man, seriously, what about that addy?


----------



## Illum (Mar 19, 2009)

greenLED said:


> Don't worry, Illum, I'll keep Beam's daughter safe. :nana:
> 
> So, Bean-man, seriously, what about that addy?



Well, you are the doctor here


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not scared of being on the short list.

You can bet I'd watch over her like Jack Bauer would!


----------



## Illum (Mar 20, 2009)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> You can bet I'd watch over her like Jack Bauer would!



which her are you referring to?
Beamhead, Darell, or PK?


----------



## Darell (Mar 20, 2009)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I'm not scared of being on the short list.
> 
> You can bet I'd watch over her like Jack Bauer would!



As long as it isn't like with his daughter in the first season where she goes out and gets into all kinds of hell!


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 20, 2009)

Darell said:


> As long as it isn't like with his daughter in the first season where she goes out and gets into all kinds of hell!


Run Kim RUN!..........


----------



## Illum (Mar 20, 2009)

Lets get back on topic shall we guys? I feel like we've left Darell off the train at the last stop


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 20, 2009)

Illum said:


> Lets get back on topic shall we guys? I feel like we've left Darell off the train at the last stop


 
The secret to this threads longevity is to bump it 2-4 times per year, let it run a few days then fade..................


----------



## Graham (Apr 28, 2009)

Darell said:


> I really like it when Icebreak drops by.
> 
> My "little" daughter is just growing like a weed. And I'll use this message as an excuse to post a current picture.



Dang. Seems like only yesterday that she was berating her father for throwing a Mini-Mag onto the garage floor..


----------



## McGizmo (Apr 28, 2009)

And the day before that when you two were welcoming me to the land of light and goofiness!! :wave: :kiss:

How are you?!?!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 28, 2009)

*Darell is the most super-awesome guy ever!*


----------



## Illum (Apr 28, 2009)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> *Darell is the most super-awesome guy ever!*



who's Darell? :thinking:
why are we  this thread again?


----------



## geepondy (Apr 28, 2009)

Darell, are you still discussing your thoughts on EVs anywhere? I wonder what your opinion is of the Volt? My thoughts are I like the idea but I wonder at $40k, still priced too high for the working class masses and people will buy Insights and Prius's instead. I get real (even more) nervous for GM when I read reports they are hinging their whole future on this car. I hope it survives to make it into production though.


----------



## Darell (Apr 28, 2009)

Graham said:


> Dang. Seems like only yesterday that she was berating her father for throwing a Mini-Mag onto the garage floor..


I really need to find that video. Not sure if I even have a copy any longer. Should be up on YouTube!



McGizmo said:


> And the day before that when you two were welcoming me to the land of light and goofiness!! :wave: :kiss:
> 
> How are you?!?!


I remember it as begging you to *stay.* Ah... the good ol' days. I'm actually doing pretty well... trying to make the best of my days before my toe gets reconfigured a second time. :sigh:



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> *Darell is the most super-awesome guy ever!*


Well, thanks for putting us back on track, Joe! 



geepondy said:


> Darell, are you still discussing your thoughts on EVs anywhere? I wonder what your opinion is of the Volt? My thoughts are I like the idea but I wonder at $40k, still priced too high for the working class masses and people will buy Insights and Prius's instead. I get real (even more) nervous for GM when I read reports they are hinging their whole future on this car. I hope it survives to make it into production though.


Geepondy -yeah, those discussions have moved over to CPFGreen.
Here is the latest reincarnation of my long-running EV threads:
http://www.cpfgreen.com/vb/showthread.php?t=64

Many more threads on the subject of EVs around there as well. To respond directly to your comment - all I can say is that I agree with all you've said here. ONE model of vehicle does not a car company make - so I sure hope they have something else up their collective sleeve because the Volt alone simply cannot save the company. Bring it up over at CPFG and we'll get some other input from the gang.


----------



## Graham (Apr 30, 2009)

McGizmo said:


> And the day before that when you two were welcoming me to the land of light and goofiness!! :wave: :kiss:
> 
> How are you?!?!



Not too bad... family keeps things interesting.

How about you? What is this 'Maui' thing in your location? Didn't anyone tell you that people only go there for holidays? 
You're not supposed to actually *live* there. Geez.


----------



## Darell (Apr 30, 2009)

Graham said:


> Not too bad... family keeps things interesting.
> 
> How about you? What is this 'Maui' thing in your location? Didn't anyone tell you that people only go there for holidays?
> You're not supposed to actually *live* there. Geez.



Yeah, we try to ignore that whole "living in paradise" thing with Don. Just ticks us off of he shows pictures of whales and turtles and bikini-clad women (say, we could use more of those, now that I think of it).

Jeez Graham - where then heck have YOU been??? Back in Tokyo now? Are you ever gonna settle down?


----------



## Graham (Apr 30, 2009)

Darell said:


> Jeez Graham - where then heck have YOU been??? Back in Tokyo now? Are you ever gonna settle down?



Me? I've been in Tokyo since 2005. Bought a house here, you know..
About as settled as I'm going to get - our second daughter was born at the beginning of the month.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Graham, :wave:

Loong time no see... Good to hear you are doing well!


----------



## Sigman (Apr 30, 2009)

Graham said:


> ...our second daughter was born at the beginning of the month.


CONGRATS indeed stranger! Family pics?


----------



## Darell (Apr 30, 2009)

Graham said:


> Me? I've been in Tokyo since 2005. Bought a house here, you know..
> About as settled as I'm going to get - our second daughter was born at the beginning of the month.



Ah, OK. By the sound of it, I thought that maybe you'd bounced back and forth yet another time. 

And the family gets bigger. Awesome.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 30, 2009)

A good portion of the members are awesome...

But it takes Darell to be SUPER-Awesome!


----------



## McGizmo (Apr 30, 2009)

Graham,
In the spirit of the old days when threads were often derailed, lets hear more about you and yours! That Darell is the most super-awesome guy ever has been well established and the OP has left us for reasons unknown anyway.

Congrats on the children!


----------



## greenLED (Apr 30, 2009)

McGizmo said:


> ...the OP has left us for reasons unknown anyway.


...his last visit was yesterday (or so the CPF system sez...).


Oh, yeah, DD... :bow:


----------



## Darell (Apr 30, 2009)

greenLED said:


> ...his last visit was yesterday (or so the CPF system sez...).



He's probably still around because I owe him money for this thread.


----------



## Graham (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the congrats guys.

This is Mirai, she was born on April 2.


----------



## McGizmo (Apr 30, 2009)

Darell said:


> He's probably still around because I owe him money for this thread.



Now that is funny! 

Cute Graham! I suspect she has your sense of humor. :tinfoil:


----------



## Sigman (May 1, 2009)

Alrighty! Already laughing at us (or is it gas?)  She's a cutey for sure!
(Why isn't she holding a flashlight?  )


----------



## Beamhead (May 2, 2009)

Darell said:


> He's probably still around because I owe him money for this thread.


 
I am glad to see old Friends catching up. 
Mr. Pitt just posted a nice chrome Aleph for sale, now big D where is my check?


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 3, 2009)

Is Darrel gay?


----------



## Illum (May 3, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Is Darrel gay?


I sure do hope not...or else I'll never be able to look at Beamhead the same way again:nana:


----------



## Darell (May 4, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Is Darrel gay?



No clue. But Darell certainly isn't. 

Should I be?


----------



## Darell (May 4, 2009)

McGizmo said:


> How are you?!?!



Hey. I just figured out that you weren't asking about MY well-being. What the hell? This is MY thread.

Awesome kid, Graham (see, I get to do that because... again... it is MY thread).


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 4, 2009)

Darell said:


> No clue. But Darell certainly isn't.
> 
> Should I be?



Oh, whoops I didn't mean to misspell Darell. Sorry. You neither should or should not be. I was just trying to figure out based on selective posts if there was some other "pursuit" going on.

Peace out.


----------



## Darell (May 5, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> I was just trying to figure out based on selective posts if there was some other "pursuit" going on.


Negative. Though I do like to keep 'em guessing. If anybody is caught squirming, it just encourages me more.

So. What are YOU wearing, Lux?


----------



## Beamhead (May 5, 2009)

All I'll say is Darell is a super sexay man.........we want spandex shots........:tinfoil:


----------



## Darell (May 5, 2009)

I've lately gone a bit retro and am wearing more wool than Spandex. Here we are last weekend in Napa in the rain (stopped long enough to take the picture and fix a flat, fortunately!). The only clothing that isn't wool is the Genentech jersey. Socks to knickers to base layer are all wool. And It worked amazingly well in the rain. I finally learned that it isn't a wet/dry competition, it is a miserable/comfortable competition. I now celebrate the wetness, and just make sure I'm also comfortable.


----------



## greenLED (May 5, 2009)

You SuperFlash is missing an o-ring. :nana:


----------



## Beamhead (May 5, 2009)

Isn't wool itchy?


----------



## Darell (May 5, 2009)

Beamhead said:


> Isn't wool itchy?



The sheep don't seem to think so.

Ah but seriously... wool has come a long way since the itchy days of yore. They've figured out just wish type of sheep, and HOW to prepare the stuff. You'd never know it was wool except for all the awesome natural benefits of it. No itch. Apparently there are some people who have some sort of allergy to it still, and it still bothers them - but for most of it, it is awesome.


----------



## Darell (May 5, 2009)

greenLED said:


> You SuperFlash is missing an o-ring. :nana:



OK... so you're kidding right? The reason I have to ask is because the thing leaked during the ride. All wet and gritty inside. I had to clean it all up, and put new batteries in it. Works great - and we DID sort of use it as a fender for 50 miles of wet riding. There isn't some secret waterproof trick I missed is there?


----------



## Illum (May 5, 2009)

Beamhead said:


> Isn't wool itchy?




no...but you are 

Daryl, nice vine yard!


----------



## greenLED (May 5, 2009)

Darell said:


> OK... so you're kidding right? The reason I have to ask is because the thing leaked during the ride. All wet and gritty inside. I had to clean it all up, and put new batteries in it. Works great - and we DID sort of use it as a fender for 50 miles of wet riding. There isn't some secret waterproof trick I missed is there?


My crystal ball never fails me. /cue Twilight Zone music...


In all the wet winter riding in OR, I never got water inside my SF. I *think* I put silicone lube on both sides of the gasket at some point, but then again, the dome didn't click properly in place 'cuz I dropped it a couple of times and one of the retaining tabs broke... :shrug:


----------



## Beamhead (May 5, 2009)

Illum said:


> no...but you are


OK the fact you want to wear a beam suit is just creepy.........it puts the lotion on........:sweat:


----------



## Illum (May 5, 2009)

Beamhead said:


> OK the fact you want to wear a beam suit is just creepy.........it puts the lotion on........:sweat:



been there, not my kinda suit...especially when its designed around Eric Cartman:shrug:


----------



## Darell (May 5, 2009)

greenLED said:


> My crystal ball never fails me. /cue Twilight Zone music...
> 
> 
> In all the wet winter riding in OR, I never got water inside my SF. I *think* I put silicone lube on both sides of the gasket at some point, but then again, the dome didn't click properly in place 'cuz I dropped it a couple of times and one of the retaining tabs broke... :shrug:



Mine have (I have several) hit the pavement more times than I can count. They seem to keep working, but I guess the seal has been compromised! I sure don't like the "bend the housing to switch" technology. All my housings are cracked around the thin switch part.

All this excitement about wet riding... I just ordered up new fenders! Just in time for summer.


----------



## Darell (May 5, 2009)

I can't speak for anybody else, but MAN... I'm starting to break out in itchy hives just thinking of wearing a Beam Suit™. How do YOU do it every day?


----------



## Darell (May 5, 2009)

Illum said:


> Daryl, nice vine yard!


We were riding in Napa CA. The hard thing to do is NOT find a vinyard!


----------



## Beamhead (May 6, 2009)

Darell said:


> I can't speak for anybody else, but MAN... I'm starting to break out in itchy hives just thinking of wearing a Beam Suit™. How do YOU do it every day?


 
Yup, its my burden to bear or bare.
Some of us aren't blessed with twinkle-toes figures.

Illum, that is Beefcake to you.


----------



## Illum (May 6, 2009)

:green:


----------



## Beamhead (Sep 11, 2010)

:duck:


----------



## Illum (Sep 12, 2010)

nicely done cartman...once again taking upon yourself to bump the beehive


----------



## Darell (Sep 12, 2010)

Whoa! Is it my birthday again already?


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 13, 2010)

The place is a little different without you around however Beam and me and some of you best buds keep your chair empty and the ice chest full. Fresh brewed coffee all the time.

I'm reminded of you every time I see LED Christmas lights, electric sports cars and topics that go off topic.


----------



## csshih (Sep 13, 2010)

Illum said:


> :green:



aha! so he *did* kill this thread a while back. :nana:


----------



## Darell (Sep 13, 2010)

Icebreak is in the house! We officially have a party again!


----------



## Beamhead (Sep 13, 2010)

Icebreak said:


> I'm reminded of you every time I see LED Christmas lights, electric sports cars and topics that go off topic.


 
I see him every time I see a cow, turtle, cross dresser, sasquatch...............


----------



## Darell (Sep 13, 2010)

Beamhead said:


> I see him every time I see a cow, turtle, cross dresser, sasquatch...............



One wonders just how often you see a hairy, cross-dressing cow-turtle. And after the first time... why you go back?


----------



## Beamhead (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey you are the shape shifter here. :nana: So you want me to photoshop that now? hmmmm.........
Oh yeah sorry I missed your B Day this year so happy belated B Day!


----------



## Darell (Sep 13, 2010)

Beamhead said:


> Oh yeah sorry I missed your B Day this year so happy belated B Day!



Shyaaa. A few months late for sucking up there, Beam-boy.


----------



## rodfran (Sep 13, 2010)

May the Sun and your LED's keep shining!


----------



## Darell (Sep 13, 2010)

rodfran said:


> May the Sun and your LED's keep shining!



Power to the peep hole.

Good to see you, Rodster.


----------



## 1wrx7 (Sep 13, 2010)

Darell said:


> One wonders just how often you see a hairy, cross-dressing cow-turtle. And after the first time... why you go back?


 

Are you kidding me.........If I could find one of these I would go back as often as I could just so I could 


Not to mention the pictures would make it so I could keep buying new flashlights that do the same things the other lights I already have do:sick2: It sucks having to be responsible with limited income:thumbsdow

Reading threads like this make me wish I was around when CPF started... it looks like all the founders/early members had a lot of O/T fun around herelovecpf


----------



## Darell (Sep 13, 2010)

1wrx7 said:


> Reading threads like this make me wish I was around when CPF started... it looks like all the founders/early members had a lot of O/T fun around herelovecpf



It was definitely different... and more "intimate" if you will. Ah the old days...

My daughter just celebrated her 10th BD this weekend, and I'm reminded that I originally joined CPF for something to do between diaper changes. I figured that one of them fancy new LED flashlights would be just the ticket for stumbling around in the dark to fetch the never ending drink of water. Here's a pictoral of how long I've been a member here.

When I joined:






Two days ago:


----------



## Beamhead (Sep 13, 2010)

Tell her happy B-Day! I remember the tour she gave me of your yard. 
We better lock n load to keep them pesky boys away.


----------



## greenLED (Sep 13, 2010)

Darell said:


> Two days ago:


Goodness, she's grown!! Congrats (buy 2 large dogs and keep the shotgun ready)!

oh, and Happy B'Day, Mr. D!!


----------



## Darell (Sep 13, 2010)

greenLED said:


> Goodness, she's grown!!



yeah... and so how's her future husband shaping up these days?

Howdy Greenie! :wave:


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 15, 2010)

I have the brain video of her mag/ARC "oops" video in my head.

You must feed her food that is cute because she just the sweetest little sugar plum fairy.

Somebody gave me a 12 pack of Becks so *tink* I salute you my friend.

And man, you don't seem to age. Beam on the other hand...well let's just say he's thinner now.

-Jeff


----------



## Darell (Sep 15, 2010)

Icebreak said:


> I have the brain video of her mag/ARC "oops" video in my head.


Great memories! I call it the Mag-drop Ut-Oh vid. And I just had to go and hunt it down for your viewing pleasure. This was back when the ArcAAA was first introduced, and there were several folks who couldn't figure out why they'd want to pay so much for a tiny little light when the Mini Mag could do everything a small LED light could do. I decided to test just the durability aspect (whild my daughter watched from behind the camera).
http://darelldd.com/light/video/magdrop.wmv



> You must feed her food that is cute because she just the sweetest little sugar plum fairy.


Awww. THAT kind of sucking up will get you EVERYWHERE with me!



> Somebody gave me a 12 pack of Becks so *tink* I salute you my friend.


Thunk goes my one Liter mug.



> And man, you don't seem to age.


I purposefully found images that demonstrated the change in my daughter after nine years... but not me!


----------



## greenLED (Sep 15, 2010)

Darell said:


> yeah... and so how's her future husband shaping up these days?
> 
> Howdy Greenie! :wave:


:grouphug:


----------

